# The Basic Wall Cabinet



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here are some drawings of a basic wall cabinet built using pocket screw construction. All joints are butt joints. No dadoes required.

By keeping the dimensions slightly less than 24 inches wide, the use of plywood is better utilized. Build as many as you like. :dance3:

The cabinet is 23 1/2 inches wide x 30 inches tall. When assembling the cabinet, drill the pocket holes so they won't be seen (on the top, from the back, from underneath.

Assemble the face frame first using the same pocket screw construction (and a little glue if you like, but it isn't really necessary).

I also included plans for using a French cleat system. Mount a board on the wall with an angle cut to match the one on the cabinet. Simply lift the cabinet just enough so the two cleats clear, then lower the cabinet onto the wall cleat. The bottom spacer will make the cabinet sit properly. With that said, make sure the wall cleat and the cleat on the back of the cabinet are mounted so you have clearance to hang the cabinet. If the ceiling is high enough, the mounting position may not be of concern.

After mounting the cabinet, I ran a couple of 3 inch screws through the back cleat into the wall studs just to make sure the cabinet stayed put. :yes4:

I hope you like this and find it useful. Let me know if you have any questions.

Check out this video by Kreg. The guy builds a cabinet similar to the one I have drawn.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYdCv5R786c&list=PLF9FE527DE2F3221A

Note: I included a few pictures of cabinets I built for my garage/shop. They are not exactly built as the plans indicate, but they are similar and use the French cleat system to mount on the wall.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow that's an impressive job Mike ! Pretty much the best storage area I've seen in a while , thanks for sharing

Btw sorry for the late post


----------



## Zerk (Jun 24, 2014)

I made my first jig tonight, the one for cutting plywood. Happens to be 67" cause that is what I had. I was going to make an 8;, but will maybe try to a 2 piece cut next time. 

Also made the T dado one. I didn't run the router across it yet. I wish I would have kept all factory edge of plywood over the years.


Now to find another jig to make.


----------



## John Bradshaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Very well done cabinets and hanging. Been thinking of doing my whole shop that way.
John [email protected]


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Another nice build, Mike. It proves that you don't have to do detailed joinery to have a sturdy, functional piece. Is it all plywood?

I also like the pictures at the bottom of the dual depth cabinet. Drills, etc. easily reachable and parts drawers at the bottom. Everything in easy reach and organized. Much better than my peanut butter jars lined up on the back edge of my bench.

It looks like you're getting to where you can make Sketchup stand on it's ear and dance. You've made great progress. Jim


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> Another nice build, Mike. It proves that you don't have to do detailed joinery to have a sturdy, functional piece. Is it all plywood?
> 
> I also like the pictures at the bottom of the dual depth cabinet. Drills, etc. easily reachable and parts drawers at the bottom. Everything in easy reach and organized. Much better than my peanut butter jars lined up on the back edge of my bench.
> 
> It looks like you're getting to where you can make Sketchup stand on it's ear and dance. You've made great progress. Jim


Thanks Jim. I am really liking Sketchup. Pretty cheap hobby, actually!


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice. I have been looking for a cabinet plan for my shop. Thank You for sharing.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Jim. I am really liking Sketchup. Pretty cheap hobby, actually!


Yeah, kind of addictive. My wife thinks I do woodworking at the computer...


----------



## seahawker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Basic Wall Cabinet*

What a great idea. I have limited room in my garage workshop - I have a set of upper cabinets on one wall for general storage and have been thinking of adding some to the other wall. Your idea is perfect. How can I get a set of your plans?

Thanks for a great post!

Steve


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

hawker44 said:


> What a great idea. I have limited room in my garage workshop - I have a set of upper cabinets on one wall for general storage and have been thinking of adding some to the other wall. Your idea is perfect. How can I get a set of your plans?
> 
> Thanks for a great post!
> 
> Steve


For the drawings, click on the image you like, magnify to the lrgest size. Right click on the image ->Save Image As. Navigate to your hard drive and save it. It should print out as an 8x10 image.

I don't have any technical drawings of the cabinets I built. I drew a sketch and just winged it, making changes as I went.  The sides are 14 1/2 inches deep and almost reach the ceiling.

The lower portion was custom cut for the depth of the tackle box trays...about 8 inches deep.

The dividers are removeable so you can store narrow or wide tools, like a router, by removing one of the dividers.

Mike


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice job Mike. I like the way you shaped the dividers - makes it look snazzier and access is better. Did you cut those on a band saw?

I'm gonna need to do something similar in my garage - shop. Modular isn't something I considered until I saw your units.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

TenGees said:


> Nice job Mike. I like the way you shaped the dividers - makes it look snazzier and access is better. Did you cut those on a band saw?
> 
> I'm gonna need to do something similar in my garage - shop. Modular isn't something I considered until I saw your units.


Thanks. Yes, I taped the pieces together and cut em all at once on the band saw. Then moved to the oscillating sander and sanded all at the same time.


----------



## Montanamike60 (Apr 5, 2015)

Very nice job! I think the dividers for the screw gun and pneumatic guns are a great idea. I think I will be using the divider idea for sandpaper and saw blades also. Thanks for posting.
p.s. I made some of the Kreg cabinets for a friend at his request... he bought me the Kreg K4 kit for building the cabinets for him. ^.^


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I can see me spending the rest of my life in my garage just doing these little projects for organizing tools and screws and what have ya . Pretty much never ending


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I can see me spending the rest of my life in my garage just doing these little projects for organizing tools and screws and what have ya . Pretty much never ending


Just let me know if you get caught up and I will find something else for ya.  :lol:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Just let me know if you get caught up and I will find something else for ya.  :lol:


Lmao , I'm so far behind now I think I'm first :fie:


----------

